# How do I start?



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

ok so this is my new boy “once in a blue moon” “blue” for short. And I would really like to start showing him but I’m not sure where to start. Do I just jump right in? Or go watch a show? I have him and a young doe or two.
I grew up showing sheep so the show world isn’t completely new to me. But goats seems just so different I’m just not sure where I should start!

Also, main supplies that I need?? I have some big items like a stand, blower and soaps and such but what else would be beneficial?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

He is absolutely gorgeous. I dont know how to answer so I hope some one can help you.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you!! We think so too! 🥰


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## AimeesGoats (Sep 21, 2020)

Handsome boy! The best way is to watch a show, that way you can get a good look at what to do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree to go to a show.


----------

